
Google Wave vs Twitter at conferences - r11t
http://blog.freshnetworks.com/2009/11/google-wave-vs-twitter-at-conferences/
======
jlees
The idea of collaboratively editing a session transcript and backchanneling in
real-time actually hadn't occurred to me. Genius.

I see two major flaws: provision of reliable Internet access at conferences is
still Not Done Well; and the drawbacks of the current Wave UI implementation
do not really encourage this sort of thing. (Oh, and trolling, yeah.)

I mean, we could have collaborative transcript wikis at conferences already,
right? Add Twitter and what value does Wave really provide, especially given
the discoverability problem? Why _don't_ we have transcript wikis? Perhaps
that is something to address first.

I'd like to see (and wish I had time to create) a universal backchannel
solution and this is certainly one platform that could well be worked in, but
you gotta get over that offline barrier somehow.

------
jamesbritt
"Twitter has quickly become the must-have channel for conference back-chat."

I don't see how this improves on IRC.

I'd really rather see more people turn off their machines during talk and, you
know, just pay attention to the human right there on stage.

Lately I've been using pen and paper to take notes, keeping the laptop closed.
I come away with much greater retention (no need to fight the urge to code
just one more feature), and no need to scurry for a seat next to a power
source.

------
jauer
This looks very similar to the way SubEthaEdit/Gobby have been used at
conferences for distributed note taking for the past several years.

